# BOSS pedals on sale @ Bestbuy



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Sale ends tomorrow.

BOSS Waza Craft Custom Blues Driver (BD-2W) $100 off
BOSS Waza Craft Custom Blues Driver (BD-2W)

BOSS Fuzz Pedal (FZ-5) $90 off
BOSS Fuzz Pedal (FZ-5)

BOSS Phase Shifter Pedal (PH-3) $60 off
BOSS Phase Shifter Pedal (PH-3)

BOSS Acoustic Simulator (AC-3) $110 off
BOSS Acoustic Simulator (AC-3)

BOSS Tremolo Pedal (TR-2) $90 off
BOSS Tremolo Pedal (TR-2)

BOSS Tera Echo Compact Pedal (TE-2) $50 off
BOSS Tera Echo Compact Pedal (TE-2)


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Final Clearance BOSS Vocal Processor (VE-20) $90 off

BOSS Vocal Processor (VE-20)


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Wow, thanks for the heads up. I snagged a BD-2w.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

I bought an ac-3 used a while back for more that.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

What's super odd (at least to me) is that if you scroll through BBs stock, you can see that some items are sol and shipped by other companies - like Cosmo Music. 

I just bought a Line 6 HX Effects (helix without the amp crap), so I checked BB to compare and it was the same price - sold from the same store I bought mine from (Pro Music in Markham).

I don't get it.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

adcandour said:


> What's super odd (at least to me) is that if you scroll through BBs stock, you can see that some items are sol and shipped by other companies - like Cosmo Music.
> 
> I just bought a Line 6 HX Effects (helix without the amp crap), so I checked BB to compare and it was the same price - sold from the same store I bought mine from (Pro Music in Markham).
> 
> I don't get it.


I think they do it sort of like Amazon.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

jdto said:


> I think they do it sort of like Amazon.


 Ya they have for awhile. You can limit searches to 'best buy only' like you can on Amazon. 

Thanks for the link, I picked up a tr2.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Double post for some reason.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2018)

New Egg does the same thing.


----------



## Ronbeast (Nov 11, 2008)

Damn. I wish I hadn’t missed out on that fuzz. The guitar player I used to play with had one, and it sounded like poop, in the best kind of way.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

jdto said:


> Wow, thanks for the heads up. I snagged a BD-2w.


Just tried to get one but they are now out of stock. Damn!


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

davetcan said:


> Just tried to get one but they are now out of stock. Damn!


That’s too bad. I got lucky, I guess. I almost always miss these things.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Ronbeast said:


> Damn. I wish I hadn’t missed out on that fuzz. The guitar player I used to play with had one, and it sounded like poop, in the best kind of way.


I love shitty pedals and even I can't hack that one hah. It was tempting at the price still though, but I decided to just get the tr2. The blues driver was already out of stock last night or I would have got it as well.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

They pretty well all the demo ones still at the Halifax store.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

wanted a BD2w but it looks like none left


----------



## Boogieman (Apr 6, 2009)

Thanks for the headsup. Missed out on both the BD-2w and FZ-5, but ordered a TR-2.


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

The TR-2 was a great deal. Cheaper than used.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Does Best Buy have sales like this often? Or are they stopping carrying a line? I've actually never looked at their site, and I never go in the stores anymore.


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

torndownunit said:


> Does Best Buy have sales like this often? Or are they stopping carrying a line? I've actually never looked at their site, and I never go in the stores anymore.


Hence the reason for the sale. I give them 2 years. Amazon is killing the retail electronics sector.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

BSTheTech said:


> Hence the reason for the sale. I give them 2 years. Amazon is killing the retail electronics sector.


I don't even have a huge aversion to stores, I just always hated both Best Buy and Future Shop. It's been so long since I've been in the one in my town that I had no idea they had gear in store.


----------



## troyhead (May 23, 2014)

Best Buy used to have some crazy deals on guitars when they had them in stock. I picked up a Gibson USA Melody Maker (the one with 2 P90 pickups) for around $300 when they were clearing them out. Unfortunately, the thing was not put together well, so I took it back.


----------



## KoskineN (Apr 19, 2007)

Cool, got a TR-2...what a good deal!


----------



## garrettdavis275 (May 30, 2014)

TR-2 acquired. Effin' A, Cotton.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Tr2 arrived today!


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Wow, that was quick! My tracking has the delivery date for next week.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

was the tr -2 $50 plus tax ?


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

jdto said:


> Wow, that was quick! My tracking has the delivery date for next week.


Is everything shipping from Halifax?


----------



## Boogieman (Apr 6, 2009)

Distortion said:


> was the tr -2 $50 plus tax ?


$49.99+GST & PST.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

davetcan said:


> Is everything shipping from Halifax?


Mine says St. John's, NL.


----------



## Boogieman (Apr 6, 2009)

jdto said:


> Wow, that was quick! My tracking has the delivery date for next week.


No tracking number for my order, yet. BB's order status page says expected delivery date to be Aug 8.

Update: Just got the tracking number from BB via email.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

jdto said:


> Mine says St. John's, NL.


OK, guess they're all over the place then


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Boogieman said:


> $49.99+GST & PST.


And free shipping. Mine was 2 business days arriving.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

davetcan said:


> Is everything shipping from Halifax?


Mine came from Brampton according to shipping label.


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

Hey you clowns quit tying up the mail. I have a guitar coming!


----------



## KoskineN (Apr 19, 2007)

Got the Tr-2 today, first time I'm trying one and it is really good. Haven't really noticed any volume drop, and I'm curious to hear if others who ordered one hear one?


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

KoskineN said:


> Got the Tr-2 today, first time I'm trying one and it is really good. Haven't really noticed any volume drop, and I'm curious to hear if others who ordered one hear one?


I don't. I don't have a ton in my chain though. A clean boost, this, and my tuner.


----------



## KoskineN (Apr 19, 2007)

torndownunit said:


> I don't. I don't have a ton in my chain though. A clean boost, this, and my tuner.


Good, great to hear. I was expecting to maybe have to mod it, but I'm glad it is good stock. Maybe they fix this issue along the way. FYI, the one I got has the old school type of board inside, not the newer SMD one.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

KoskineN said:


> Good, great to hear. I was expecting to maybe have to mod it, but I'm glad it is good stock. Maybe they fix this issue along the way. FYI, the one I got has the old school type of board inside, not the newer SMD one.


Mine is at my jam space, I'll have to take a look next jam.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

It would appear my AC-3 has been lost. The tracking page shows two origins. The graphical tracker says Brampton and down below if says Halifax, LOL. I opened a ticket but no response so far, I think they're stumped.


----------



## Boogieman (Apr 6, 2009)

davetcan said:


> It would appear my AC-3 has been lost. The tracking page shows two origins. The graphical tracker says Brampton and down below if says Halifax, LOL. I opened a ticket but no response so far, I think they're stumped.


Got my TR-2 this morning. On the CP tracking site, it listed the pick up point being Halifax. On the package's mailing label, the sender was listed as "Eastern Canada Service Depot" with a Brampton address. No mention of Halifax on the label.

I am guessing CP did indeed pick up the package in Halifax. The Brampton address on the label is there in case the package had to be returned to sender for any reason.

@KoskineN: Boss fixed that "perceived volume drop" issue on the TR-2 more than 10 years ago. They did it when they had to redesign the circuit in order to comply with EU's RoHS certification.


----------



## KoskineN (Apr 19, 2007)

Boogieman said:


> @KoskineN: Boss fixed that "perceived volume drop" issue on the TR-2 more than 10 years ago. They did it when they had to redesign the circuit in order to comply with EU's RoHS certification.


Cool, didn’t know that, thanks for the info!


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

I got my BD-2w today, too. It also said Brampton on the package, but the tracking originated in Newfoundland.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

davetcan said:


> It would appear my AC-3 has been lost. The tracking page shows two origins. The graphical tracker says Brampton and down below if says Halifax, LOL. I opened a ticket but no response so far, I think they're stumped.


Maybe you'll get 2!


----------

